# نبذة عن الهندسة الميكانيكية وفرصها الوظيفية



## مدآين آلغرآم (20 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة للوظائف (نبدأ بالأخير)

اقتباس:
ما هي الوظائف اللي تنتظر المهندس الميكانيكي؟؟؟
وما مدى وفرتها ؟؟
ومتى ممكن ينتهي الاحتياج من الميكانيكا؟؟؟ 
اقتباس:
الشركات تحتاج المهندس الميكانيكي في جميع الاوقات... وميزة المهندس الميكانيكي أن مجالاته واسعه ومو محدودة 
اقتباس:
اذا توقفت المصانع في المملكة والخليج تنتهي الحاجة للمهندس الميكانيكي !!! 
أما عن الوظيفة التي تنتظره فهي "مهندس ميكانيكي" ومجالات عمله وطبيعة العمل تختلف من مكان الى اخر وقد تكون تعمل ايضا في غير مجال تخصصك وهذا احتمال وارد وكبير




خصوصا هنا في السعودية ماتحصل احد شغال في شغلته

فكل قسم قد تكون له طبيعة عمل مختلفة جدا
ممكن تشتغل في بروجكتات
وممكن تعمل في قسم صيانة معدات مشرف على الفنين اللي يكونون شغالين تحتك
وممكن تشتغل في مجال تدريب الفنين
وممكن تكون في وظائف كثيرة ... خبرتي المحدودة ماتحصيها لكن على كلام المهندسين القدامى ان الميكانيكا هي مثل الملح اللي تحصله في اغلب الوجبات

*اما عن الكورسات اللي تدرسها فهي تتنوع في علوم الميكانيكا وليست متخصصة مثل الجامعات اللي برا*
مثلا احنا في الجامعة بندرس:
*1. الديناميكا او Dynamic :* تدرس فيه حركة الجسم وتقوم بحساب سرعته، تسارعة، الوقت الذي يستغرقه لقطع مسافة ما وماإلى الى ذلك وتدرس ايضا تأثير القوة في حركة تلك الاجسام
هذا الكورس مقسم الى :
1. دراسة الاجسام حركيا وبدون تأثير التسارع اي بسرعة ثابتة.
2. دراسة الاجسام من حيث تأثير القوة والتسارع.
3. دراسة الشغل والطاقة التي يبذلها الجسم.
في بداية الكورس تعتبر ان هذا الجسم بدون وزن ويسمى Particle وبعدين تأخذ بالاعتبار الوزن وتأثيره في الحركة ويسمى rigid body

*2. الثرمو داينمكس أو Thermodynamics: *وتدرس فيه فكرة النظام المفتوح والمغلق، خصائص المادة، القانون الاول والثاني للثرمو داينمكس
هي المادة مهمة جدا في هذا التخصص وكل المواد مهمة وماينتقص من اهميتها لكن هذا الكورس يفيدك اذا فهمته في كورسات مستقبلية مثلا ثرمو 2

*3. الرسم الهندسي أو Mechanical Engineering Drawing and Graphics:* تدرس فيه كيفية الرسم الهندسي بواسطة برنامج يسمى Solidworks وهو برنامج ممتع جدا وترسم فية القطع بأبعادها الثلاثة. هذا الكورس سر النجاح فيه بدرجة ممتازة هو التدرب بانتظام على استخدامه في اللابات. أيضا يساعدك على التفكير واطلاق العنان لخيالك.

*4. علم المواد أو Materials Science: *تدرس فيه الروابط الجزيئية في المادة وقوى تلك الروابط وأنواعها وشكل ترابط الجزيئيات وحساب كثافة المادة وتأثر الخواص الفيزيائية باتجاه وشكل ترابط الجزيئات وأيضا تأثير وجود المواد الغير نقية في المادة في تلك الخصائص. وتدرس ايضا فيه اهتزازية الجزيئات وخصائص بعض المواد. وتأثير التشوية الذي قد يحصل على المادة بسبب قوة تعرضت عليها او حرارة زائدة على خصائصها الميكانيكية.

*5. عمليات التصنيع أو Manufacturing Processes :* وتدرس في العمليات المستخدمة في الصناعة انشاء القوالب والتلحيم وعلميات القص والقطع والحفر والبرد.

*6. تصميم المكائن أو Machine Design :* تدرس فيه عمليات التصميم وتراجع بعض مواضيع الاجهاد والاستطالة والتشوية التي سبق وان اخذت في كورس علم المواد . دراسة نظريات الفشل التي تحصل على الجسم. تصميم قطع تكون مضادة للفشل والذي قد تنتج من عمليات التحميل المستمرة او عن عدم تحمل المادة الى ذلك.

م.ل


----------



## ORCHALIM (20 أغسطس 2008)

thanks for this informations


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

زد على ذلك تعدد مجالات الهندسة الميكانيكية مثل الانتاج والتكييف والتبريد والهندسة الحرية .........الخ
وايضا ترابطها مع بعض المجالات مثل الميكاترونيكس .


----------

